# Model Y Real World Range



## modelylove.com

Hey I started logging real world miles vs. "battery miles." It's pretty early and the data is pretty noisy, but I'm getting ~ 270 real world miles vs. 316 advertised range with the AWD LR version with the Model Y roof rack on.

I've set up a mileage log on google sheets that documents each trip and breaks down the miles to local, highway flat, hilly, as well as roof rack, cargo box, etc.

I think it will turn out to be higher than that as I'm doing some serious hills in there. But, the log will update dynamically as I log more miles. You can slice and cut the data as you please.

https://www.modelylove.com/post/tesla-model-y-mileage-log


----------



## Ed Woodrick

That's pretty common for lots of short trips or cooler temps or faster than EPA speeds


----------



## ELONL❤️VER

Bro when u think of it all in the grand scheme of things does damn mileage matter. Do u know wut car ur driving?? ITS A FRIKIN TESLA. Screw all those gas guzzlers, papa Elon has made me the happiest man in the world. Like a car with 4 doors (that’s 1,2,3,4 doors !!!!!) that does quarter mile in 10 SECOOONDS!!?!?!?!. Pap Elon is gonna make us go to Mars bro and ur here thinking of mileage.????!?!!As long as u drive a Tesla u know ur contributing to mankind’s future to better horizons. Us Tesla drivers are the leaders of the new age in human evolution. We already destroy all the gas cars man we’re better than them and their primitive fossil fuel dependence. We use lightning baby the electrons flow to our batteries like how we’re gonna fly to Mars on our roadsters and model S’s. So forget about mileage bro, our cars’ legacy will live on, the Tesla drivers along with papa Elon are gonna be in the history book brooo.


----------



## JCL

Sorry this seems like a dumb question. I'm getting a Y to replace my 3, coming in 2 weeks. To modelylove.com what wheels do you have on your LR AWD, 19/20/21 wheels?


----------



## Tesla Newbie

JCL said:


> Sorry this seems like a dumb question. I'm getting a Y to replace my 3, coming in 2 weeks. To modelylove.com what wheels do you have on your LR AWD, 19/20/21 wheels?


I checked out his blog . . . modelYlove has the 20" inductions. The exact quote when ordering his car was "Induction wheels: I'm a middle aged dad, but these are sweet..."


----------



## bernie

I have Teslafi - I live in the SF California Bay Area. Actual range is very different from my model 3 obviously -long range rwd, to awd on the Y. Higher speeds and inclines real drop range compare to the 3 in my experience- it’s bigger and heavier. I did notice keeping it 65 and under gets my watt hour/mi 265-300 - but my normal is 300-400. Free way-city. The battery report is concerning which has steadily degraded from 316 to now 303 and with just 5000 miles.


----------



## SueC56

Has the battery degraded or is it just reporting the mileage it can get based you on your driving characteristics?

Sue C


----------



## No ICE

Range is a highly individual metric that's influenced greatly by one's driving style, environmental characteristics, and car configuration. I look at range over two time periods each year - the warm months (Apr through Sep) and the cold months (Oct through Mar). I owned a LR RWD Model 3 for two years. It averaged 221 Wh/m during the warm months and 260 Wh/m during the cold months. So during the warm months I got better than the EPA estimated range and during the cold months worse than EPA estimated range.

I've owned a Model Y (AWD, 19” wheels) for the past three months and 3,000 miles of driving. During this (Warm Month) period I've averaged 255 Wh/m which equates to a range 293 miles, significantly worse than EPA estimated range. Based on my Model 3 warm month vs cold month average, I would expect my Model Y cold month range to be 249 miles although the Model Y heat pump may improve cold month range somewhat.

For me, it seems like Tesla has been much more optimistic in setting EPA range for the Y than for the 3. Do I care? Not really. I love the car. It has plenty of range for my daily driving needs and super chargers are plentiful along my normal road trip routes.

I am interested in what lifetime average Wh/m people are getting with their Y's if you've driven several thousand miles or more. If you do post about this, please include trim and tire size. Thanks!


----------



## Ed Woodrick

bernie said:


> I have Teslafi - I live in the SF California Bay Area. Actual range is very different from my model 3 obviously -long range rwd, to awd on the Y. Higher speeds and inclines real drop range compare to the 3 in my experience- it's bigger and heavier. I did notice keeping it 65 and under gets my watt hour/mi 265-300 - but my normal is 300-400. Free way-city. The battery report is concerning which has steadily degraded from 316 to now 303 and with just 5000 miles.


TeslaFi is lying. And that's because the car isn't giving accurate information.

Ignore it, charge to 80-90% and take a trip every few months, charging to 100% before you go. The battery will love you for it.


----------

